# Giro LX Leather Gloves



## Shadow (29 Aug 2016)

...just like these.

A real long shot - I have 2 gloves in good condition, LEFT HAND only! Am therefore, very happy to exchange one of them with anybody who has a spare RIGHT hand glove.

Any takers?


----------



## T4tomo (29 Aug 2016)

Thread of the year if you find someone with spare right hand glove, in a different colour.


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Aug 2016)

RIGHT this way sir. 

(joking aside - best of luck!)


----------



## brucers (29 Aug 2016)

Sell one as a golf glove!


----------



## robgul (29 Aug 2016)

Reminds me of when I rode LEJOG in 2010 - as I left Penzance there was a brand-new heavy-duty leather industrial glove in the gutter .... when I approached Wick there was an identical glove that would have made the pair . . . if only I'd picked up the one at Penzance!

Rob


----------



## Shadow (30 Aug 2016)

Four replies, which was a surprise so soon, displaying the usual wit and wisdom of CCers.


T4tomo said:


> Thread of the year if you find someone with spare right hand glove, in a different colour.


Would be quite with any colour! (including pink but not available in such a shade)


brucers said:


> Sell one as a golf glove!


Make me an offer!!


robgul said:


> Reminds me of when I rode LEJOG in 2010 - as I left Penzance there was a brand-new heavy-duty leather industrial glove in the gutter .... when I approached Wick there was an identical glove that would have made the pair . . . if only I'd picked up the one at Penzance!


How quite bizarre!


----------



## Dec66 (31 Aug 2016)

What a shame Michael Jackson's not around anymore.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Aug 2016)

I can't help I'm afraid, but I would like to know how you've managed to end up in this predicament?


----------



## Shadow (1 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> I can't help I'm afraid, but I would like to know how you've managed to end up in this predicament?


Quite simple really; I bought one pair and the right glove wore out quickly, so foolishly I bought another pair and the same thing has happened but it's taken much longer for the second one to become torn. Even more foolishly, I'm tempted to buy again because I fancy them! I'm not usually one to care about this sort of thing and much prefer long lasting quality over something blingy!!


----------



## stearman65 (1 Sep 2016)

These arrived today from Ebay, bought medium size, too small, but they fit the wife so I've ordered the next size LARGE. £3.25 I think inc' post.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111762000...49&var=410754751391&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AndyRM (1 Sep 2016)

Shadow said:


> Quite simple really; I bought one pair and the right glove wore out quickly, so foolishly I bought another pair and the same thing has happened but it's taken much longer for the second one to become torn. Even more foolishly, I'm tempted to buy again because I fancy them! I'm not usually one to care about this sort of thing and much prefer long lasting quality over something blingy!!



Disappointing. You should make up something about a bear attack.


----------



## Shadow (2 Sep 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Disappointing. You should make up something about a bear attack.


Yeah, that will be in the novel.
But this is CC, so no exaggerated stories!


----------

